# 20+ pounds of block and curd for Xmas



## crazymoon (Dec 9, 2016)

I smoked up some curd and block cheese last weekend to put in stockings at Christmas.













P1010071.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 9, 2016





  













P1010073.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 9, 2016





  













P1010074.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 9, 2016






Unwrapped and ready for the smoker.Toothpicked so I can tell what's what when smoked !













P1010077.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 9, 2016





  













P1010078.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 9, 2016





  













P1010079.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 9, 2016






Into the smoker w/apple chips in the AMNPS for 4 hours.













P1010080.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 9, 2016






Here is the finished cheese resting before being wrapped.













P1010083.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 9, 2016





  













P1010084.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 9, 2016





  













P1010085.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 9, 2016






All wrapped and ready for a rest in the fridge.













P1010087.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 9, 2016





  













P1010088.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 9, 2016





  













P1010089.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 9, 2016






Thanks for looking  ! CM


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 9, 2016)

yeah buddy

a monster load of smoked goodness.


----------



## tropics (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice job CM hope I am on the X-mas list LOL

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Dec 9, 2016)

Dang it CM that looks good,,,, Great mess of cheese you have going on there. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker and stay happy


----------



## gary s (Dec 9, 2016)

Great Job, Your stocked now    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2016)

Wow that's a load of cheese!

It all looks delicious!

Al


----------

